# Commodities Low Prices



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Gold and silver are kind of a barometer I watch. The lower they go the better our overall economy. Guess we're doing pretty good cause silver is getting killed and gold is kind of oh hum. How long can it last?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The low prices will last as long as it takes for the "important people" to buy a big position. Then there will be a "spontaneous event that no one saw coming." Over and over and over, we never learn.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy the gold and silver once they are near or at historic lows. Then wait.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What will be he low??? ??? will we see it at $10, $12, $9....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Others may know more than me but around 2001 precious metals bottomed out. Silver around $4.37 an ounce and gold about $291.45 per ounce.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am no economic wizard by any stretch, but I am reading more and more financials that are predicting bad times are a coming. You can't keep printing money to cover trillions and trillions of debt while increasing government and it's entitlements without consequence. I would have my eyes open.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Just out of curiosity how many of you/us actually retain gold or silver in a physical form for use as currency.



Not as a retirement plan but as an actual means of commerce for post shit hitting the fan


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you/us actually retain gold or silver in a physical form for use as currency.
> 
> Not as a retirement plan but as an actual means of commerce for post shit hitting the fan
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


Know This - precious metals is not an investment .... but it is a great hedge against a fiat currency that is increasingly becoming unstable and very likely one day become worthless.

Better get your hedge on.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've already invested in precious metals, steel,brass,lead, copper!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> What will be he low??? ??? will we see it at $10, $12, $9....


Mid eleven dollars. Buy millions. Then wait for Kim to nuke Sanfran.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Know This - precious metals is not an investment .... but it is a great hedge against a fiat currency that is increasingly becoming unstable and very likely one day become worthless.
> 
> Better get your hedge on.


Not trying to be an ass, but.

I have seen many repeat this.

If you think of it nothing is a guarantee.

If you think the stock markets a better investment your a fool.

Everything is relevant to buy low sell high.

I knew a guy that bought silver from 2003 to 2009 for between 6.35 and 11 then sold out in the spring of 2010 for 26 plus. You would have a hard time convincing him there's a better investment.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Know This - precious metals is not an investment .... but it is a great hedge against a fiat currency that is increasingly becoming unstable and very likely one day become worthless.
> 
> Better get your hedge on.


Not trying to be an ass, but.

I have seen many repeat this.

If you think of it nothing is a guarantee.

If you think the stock markets a better investment your a fool.

Everything is relevant to buy low sell high.

I knew a guy that bought silver from 2003 to 2009 for between 6.35 and 11 then sold out in the spring of 2010 for 26 plus. You would have a hard time convincing him there's a better investment.


----------

